# Hall/Dawson/Lumpkin County lease



## BP1994 (Feb 1, 2018)

In search of A new hunting club/lease in Hall/Dawson/Lumpkin counties for the upcoming season or starting now if possible


----------



## PA Hunter (Feb 4, 2018)

BP1994 - me and a friend all looking as well.  May be we can lease land together, if we can find any???


----------



## BP1994 (Feb 6, 2018)

not a bad plan, but finding land to lease will be hard just based on what research i've done already


----------



## paulb1212 (Feb 11, 2018)

I am also looking in same area.  would be willing to go in on a larger tract too.


----------



## JustinDeerSlayer (Feb 13, 2018)

Theres 135 acres in Jackson co for lease, good luck finding a lease in hall, land around here stays on lock down


----------



## BP1994 (Feb 13, 2018)

Would even branch out into white or pickens county, just looking in the general proximity of northeast ga


----------



## sps1969 (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m looking also in the same general area.


----------



## BP1994 (Feb 15, 2018)

If you run into anything, Pm me if there is an open spot.


----------



## sps1969 (Feb 15, 2018)

Absolutely. Same here.


----------



## BBQnHunt (Feb 17, 2018)

Same here, looking for anything within 1 1/2 hours of Forsyth County


----------

